# Threshing machine plans



## MattMaie (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey all.

I recently picked up a set of plans for a 1 inch scale 16 HP Russell traction engine that I plan on enlarging to 5/8 scale. After I have finished with that model, I thought of how cool it would be to have a threshing machine to go with it. With the added twist that I plan on making the side panels out of plexiglass so that onlookers can get a good view of the inner workings of it.

Any idea where I can find the prints for a thresher?


----------



## terrywerm (Nov 18, 2012)

Try these guys at New West Live Steam.   http://www.newwestlivesteam.com     A similar post on another forum generated this tidbit by another member. They do not list the plans for a threshing machine on their website, but that forum post said that New West had responded to an email inquiry in which they indicated that they do have plans available for a wood sided threshing machine. I suggest you contact them.  Please let the rest of us know what happens!


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 19, 2012)

May not look quite right against a US style engine but John Haining did a set of drawings in 2" scale.

http://www.myhobbystore.co.uk/product/17510/ransomes-class-a-thrasher-plan-te21

I would be very weary of enlarging 1" drawings to just over 6" as when the engines are scaled down there are a lot of compromises made which when increased six fold will not look good at all. Far better to use them as a basis and get drawings of the full size or find one and measure & photograph it.

J


----------



## MattMaie (Nov 19, 2012)

All I've ever found were scale prints. Any idea where I might be able to find full size prints for traction engines and other machines?


----------



## deverett (Nov 22, 2012)

Ever thought of a baler instead of a thrasher?

Balerman used to offer drawings in different scales for Case style balers.

This is an old link, but may still be active:
ph. 580-234-8485 
email [email protected]

If not live, have a look on Smokstak and see old posts on folks wanting baler plans.  (some pictures there as well, to give you an idea)

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Ryker Carruthers (Nov 22, 2012)

terrywerm said:


> Try these guys at New West Live Steam.   http://www.newwestlivesteam.com     A similar post on another forum generated this tidbit by another member. They do not list the plans for a threshing machine on their website, but that forum post said that New West had responded to an email inquiry in which they indicated that they do have plans available for a wood sided threshing machine. I suggest you contact them.  Please let the rest of us know what happens!



These plans are 1/4 scale, model of a rumely "Ideal" thresher. Good machine in its time. Somewhere I think you may get coppies of a full size case threshing machine that you could scale down. Case made probably the best threshing machines of the time. The key thing is when you scale one down dont scale the internal parts down to much if you want it to function. I have run a 1/3 scale 28" case threshing machine with our 1/4 scale case. It works ok but you really need a 1/4 or 1/3 scale farm with wheat that size. If you are making a 5/8 16 russell you could make a half of a 36" or a 5/8 of a 30". A 5/8 scale of a 30" would be 3/4" wider. The 16 russell I run runs a 30". Or you will end up like me looking for an old 20" threshing machine factory made.
Have fun


----------

